# Utah Lake and a first...



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Went out on UL today with my little brother. Didn't see many ducks at all but had one group of White Wing Scoter's decoy in. Got three out of the flock. Thought it was kinda cool to get a new species. Thats all we bagged today. Working with the dog on retrieving said birds has been a chore. Still fun to get out and BS with the little bro. Even better when ya bag birds :wink: .



Make sure you properly identify birds before posting


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thats it??? no pic!!! thats awesome,,, rare bird around these parts and definitely on my must have list,, I wanna do a coastal hunt for those birds at least once!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I think pictures will be required. I think that would be a first ever for the entire state. I've hunted harli's but had to go 4000 miles to do it.

Please post pics if you have them. Not doubting, would just love a confirmation. I know that a very, very small population summers in northern Wyoming, so it may just be possible.

Later,
Kev


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to you and your bother. please post pic for us to see.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

I think they would have to be number 1 on my list that i would love to put on the wall before i die. I would LOVE to see the pictures.

Dang, all these people gettting rare bags. I need to get out and shoot some. Congrats!!!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW need some pics to belive that........ hope its true....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't even know what those are.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are some that Diverfreak and I took while we were in Alaska last Decembe, for reference.

If your serious about getting some, get your butt to Alaska. Tim at Alaskan wildfowl adventures can hook you up. It's a reasonable price considering what you get. And there is a lot more to get up there beside just the Harli's. Tony and I took 14 species while we were there. If you work it right you can shoot up to 16 ducks per day.

Later,
Kev


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

kev ya beat me to it...great harli's there,, here's just a general photo..and I wanna do an alaska trip like crazy...sweet birds you got there!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not doubting the story but every sea duck i have personally seen in utah has been far after winter hits. C'mon lets see some proof!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I apologize for the mix up, they are actually White Winged Scoter. Should have done some research first. Heard someone call them Harlequin Hens after seeing them get some at FB so assumed thats what they were. After seeing you're pictures had to do some research as I was a little confused. So Sea Ducks but not quite so rare. Sorry again for the mix up trying to get pics up let me know if they work. Got a few of ya excited for a second though 'eh.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Still excited over Scoter.... where are the pics?


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I apologize for the mix up, they are actually White Winged Scoter. Should have done some research first. Heard someone call them Harlequin Hens after seeing them get some at FB so assumed thats what they were.
> 
> Its all good. Good thing we have Kev though to set it all straight.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright trying pic again....


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are still some awesome ducks. I was out at FB with my buddy a couple years ago & he shot a nice drake black scoter. The dwr guy checking us at the gate said he hadnt seen one in Utah in over 20 years.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Usmarine, those are actually Canada Geese.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

> fixed blade on Tue Nov 03, 2009 6:29 pm
> 
> Hey Usmarine, those are actually Canada Geese.


****!!! I knew I should have triple checked and done some more research... I am really sorry _(O)_


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Two years ago I shot one of those things....didn't know what it was....Breasted it and ate it. Then showed a friend this picture and he about Sh###. Told me what it was and I about Sh###.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Amazing! Whats going on this year!!?? Seems like all sorts of crazy stuff is happening.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

it is strange and crazy!! if its all true!! haha next thing ya know, I'll found out diverfreak really doesn't like divers, riverratt has never hunted a river and USMARINEhuntinfool is really in the coastguard!!  Just kiddin, I don't doubt at all you shot scoters,,it happens here, rare and cool you guys knocked down 3!!! congrats!! great pics!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Usmarine,

The one's you got are actually Surf Scoters, one hen and two juvie drakes (first year juvies). Quite the deal here in UT. More an more seaducks showing up, I think it may become more and more common, as time goes on. 

Bears butt, your's is a Whitewing hen. A guy could have shot them by the bushel load in AK. At one point I literally had 50 or more trying to land next to my boat while I was picking drake Surfs out of the mix.

Good work on the oddballs, and congrats on a good hunt.

Later,
Kev


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> I'll found out diverfreak really doesn't like divers,


I can vouch for him. He really does like divers. No surprises there.

Later,
Kev


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be darned! I've never seen one of those around here. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Amazing! Whats going on this year!!?? Seems like all sorts of crazy stuff is happening.


It's gotta be Global Warming!!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> riverratt has never hunted a river


This year I haven't.... and might not the rest of the year. That is weird.... :shock:

Nice birds though in the pics... thats pretty cool.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kev said:


> Here are some that Diverfreak and I took while we were in Alaska last Decembe, for reference.
> 
> If your serious about getting some, get your butt to Alaska. Tim at Alaskan wildfowl adventures can hook you up. It's a reasonable price considering what you get. And there is a lot more to get up there beside just the Harli's. Tony and I took 14 species while we were there. If you work it right you can shoot up to 16 ducks per day.
> 
> ...


Nice Harelies boys!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Scoter kills and sightings are increasing in the Great Salt Lake valley.

Last year some Salt Lake birdwatchers got all three species: Surf, Black, and White-winged. A good place to find them is Antelope Island Causeway in late fall/winter and East Canyon Res. in the spring.

We get a few White-wings on the Woodruff Narrows Reservoir here in Evanston. I have yet to get a Black Scoter in Wyoming, although some of my birdnut friends have confirmed sightings.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I remember something about DiverFreak shooting a white winged scoter off either the GSL or FB last year out of his layouts, but can't find the thread, probably WAY back. 

That is cool that you got those birds, white winged or surf, either way that is awesome.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The ducks look like White-wing Scoters:
http://images.google.com/images?sourcei ... CBMQsAQwAA

Surf Scoters:
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&r ... CBMQsAQwAA


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, talk about coincidence. Here's a white-wing scoter sighting I just got in off the Utah birdnut (I am a member birdnut) list serve:

http://birdingonthe.net/mailinglists/UT ... 1257383406


----------

